# RCI Exchange Fee Increases and Other Fee Changes/Increases starting 12/4



## tschwa2 (Nov 4, 2021)

https://www.rci.com/post-wow-en_US/help/forms-and-fees/membership-fees-us.page#update
$259 exchange fee starting Dec 4 (up from $249)
Vacation Village internal weeks exchanges remain at $159


----------



## escanoe (Nov 4, 2021)

This has seen real inflation during COVID-19. I suspect their costs have increased in-line with their price increases. My guess is their staffing (representatives and financial processing) costs have gone up a lot. I wish they would have invested in digitizing exchanges (and related processing) better instead of all the website hoopla that amounted to little. In my view none of the website changes have improved timeshare trading, and managing favorites and to a lesser extent searching is more difficult (especially on the points side).

They emailed me a survey a few days ago that made it seem like they were trying to figure out why they were not doing better with hotel booking, car rentals, and selling cruises. I filled out the survey taking every opportunity I could to say I wish they would focus more on improving their core (timeshare) business.

The VV fee staying the same is a bright spot.

I see in RCI Points they are increasing the exchange fee by $10 for anything that is 4 nights or longer.

For RCI Weeks, the 12 month "combine fee" for combining deposits is increasing $5 from $154 to $159.

#NewShapeofTravel


----------



## escanoe (Nov 4, 2021)

Looks like RCIPoints has some kind of new reinstatement fee that is being created. Guess that is if you let your account lapse?

*******************************************************************
New Effective 12/4




Current Chart


----------



## escanoe (Nov 4, 2021)

The other change I see is we now have transparency into how the "Points Exchange Pluss Fee" is set. $399 for one valued at 40,000 points and $599 for those at 50,000 points.


----------



## escanoe (Nov 4, 2021)

Also some new and increased miscellaneous fees.

Guest certificate up $10 from $89 to $99.

There is a new "unit upgrades and changes fee" (is this what we have been getting for free with platinum?) of $49.

And a new listing of "family share deposit or points transfer" fee of $29.

***********************************************
New Effective 12/4:





Current One:


----------



## CPNY (Nov 4, 2021)

escanoe said:


> Also some new and increased miscellaneous fees.
> 
> Guest certificate up $10 from $89 to $99.
> 
> ...


I assume transferring points between owners is still free for platinum users? As is points extension?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 4, 2021)

escanoe said:


> The other change I see is we now have transparency into how the "Points Exchange Pluss Fee" is set. $399 for one valued at 40,000 points and $599 for those at 50,000 points.
> 
> View attachment 42029


Which wasn't the way it worked in the past.  In fact the higher the exchange fee the lower the trading power generally seemed to be because why would you want to pay $599 plus 40,000 or over 15 tpu's for a hotel.


----------



## escanoe (Nov 4, 2021)

CPNY said:


> I assume transferring points between owners is still free for platinum users? As is points extension?



I have not seen where any changes in "Platinum" benefits have been announced.

But they have added a $98 "points transfer fee" under "managing your points." 

***********************

New Effective 12/4:




Current Chart:


----------



## escanoe (Nov 4, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> Which wasn't the way it worked in the past.  In fact the higher the exchange fee the lower the trading power generally seemed to be because why would you want to pay $599 plus 40,000 or over 15 tpu's for a hotel.



Here is the chart that lists the exchange fees (including exchange plus) on the weeks side based on TPU levels.


----------



## CPNY (Nov 4, 2021)

I wonder if that’s to transfer points associated with an ownership transfer?


----------



## rapmarks (Nov 5, 2021)

I have to combine this month due to deposit expiring. My original intention was to book something this month. With my husbands accident glad I didn’t.  I will not deposit any more weeks


----------



## Eric B (Nov 5, 2021)

escanoe said:


> I have not seen where any changes in "Platinum" benefits have been announced.
> 
> But they have added a $98 "points transfer fee" under "managing your points."
> 
> ...



Look to the Terms & Conditions to see how the points transfer fee works.  Last time I checked was last week; for non-platinum the first transfer to another member in a year is free, any after that cost the $98 and the T&C for platinum says all transfers are free.


----------



## dannybaker (Nov 5, 2021)

Ughh, total Cost of timeshares continues upwards. If your retired and on a fixed income this really hurts.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 5, 2021)

escanoe said:


> The other change I see is we now have transparency into how the "Points Exchange Pluss Fee" is set. $399 for one valued at 40,000 points and $599 for those at 50,000 points.
> 
> View attachment 42029


This is what it looks like on the TPU side. What exactly does this mean? Does it mean if you are 12 or 15 TPU short of an exchange, you can pay the higher fee to confirm?


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 5, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> This is what it looks like on the TPU side. What exactly does this mean? Does it mean if you are 12 or 15 TPU short of an exchange, you can pay the higher fee to confirm?
> View attachment 42074


No it means that they price the non timeshare (hotel type- the only kind listed as exchange plus) is 12 tpus and an exchange plus of $399 or 15 tpu's and an exchange fee of $599.  So a five night Great Wolf stay in Illinois might have a $249 exchange fee and a tpu of 8 with a check in for Nov 14 (short notice reduced from 15).  The one for Nov 21 might have an exchange fee of 12 tpu's and an exchange fee of $399.  The other 4 exchanges for the rest of Nov and December could have a tpu cost of 15 and an exchange fee of $599.


----------



## escanoe (Nov 5, 2021)

I am pushing my conspiracy theory here, but I wonder if part of what RCI/Wyndham is thinking with the new marketing emphasis, fees, crazy products (exchange plus) is trying to envision a path forward for them once HGVC/DRI leaves (and takes Disney with them). 

The reasons for them to make these changes anyway ... even if the worst-case scenario above (for RCI) is not true... are desperation to diversify more, increase revenue streams, and find a way for people to burn through COVID-19 surplus points and cash.


----------



## escanoe (Nov 5, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> What exactly does this mean? Does it mean if you are 12 or 15 TPU short of an exchange, you can pay the higher fee to confirm?



The uncomplicated way to think of this and remember how it works is that "Exchange Plus" is shorthand for "exchange + even more cash."


----------



## escanoe (Nov 5, 2021)

CPNY said:


> I wonder if that’s to transfer points associated with an ownership transfer?



It is the fee to transfer points to another account if you are not Platinum.

My guess is nobody pays it because it is cheaper ($89) to upgrade to platinum and do it for free. By now including it on the fee chart, it helps market a platinum upgrade.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 5, 2021)

Exchange fees plus resort fees, which many resorts now charge, can add about $500 per week to your vacation. If your MF is $1000  - $1500 that's 33 - 50% increase to the cost of a vacation. This creates incentives to trade in the mini-systems e.g. HGVC, Disney so you may not see as much inventory traded into RCI in the future because not worthwhile.


----------



## RunCat (Nov 5, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Exchange fees plus resort fees, which many resorts now charge, can add about $500 per week to your vacation. If your MF is $1000  - $1500 that's 33 - 50% increase to the cost of a vacation. This creates incentives to trade in the mini-systems e.g. HGVC, Disney so you may not see as much inventory traded into RCI in the future because not worthwhile.



IMO that has always been true.  But the actual $$ differential may have made it worth it to use RCI.  That equation may be shifting.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 5, 2021)

RunCat said:


> IMO that has always been true.  But the actual $$ differential may have made it worth it to use RCI.  That equation may be shifting.



I agree. When it was around $200 with no resort fees I did not think much about it. Now I factor the total cost especially since I can upgrade to nicer accommodations in the mini-system. Now paying more to get parking lot view exchange units with RCI. There are a few better deals in RCI than the mini-system but those are not regular exchanges.


----------



## tschwa2 (Nov 5, 2021)

Many of the mini systems will still maintain an interest to get "fresh meat"- non owners into their resort through RCI exchanges.  Also owners in those systems always seem to have expiring points that rci is a last option vs expiring.  The resort system then controls what they want to deposit and how much they want to recoup in resort fees.  A lot of people didn't buy where they want to go so they are basically captive too since no one has been able to come up with a successful exchange system that rivals RCI or II for less fees for the majority of places serviced by rci and II.


----------



## escanoe (Nov 5, 2021)

What has changed in the last several years is both of the major exchanges (RCI and II) are now owned by what we call mini systems or timeshare conglomerates that are the owners of one or more mini systems.

The incentives for robust competition between mini systems and the broad exchanges (RCI & II) may not be what they once were.

I do believe that HGVC/DRI will feel pressure not to be dependent on exchanges operated by their competitors. That might bring us more competition, but will not disentangle conflicts related to the major exchanges being owned by timeshare conglomerates.

I would still happily take more competition to put pressure on price and just as importantly drive some innovation. I am still on my soap box that RCI and II have never truly made the leap to become tech exchange companies versus simply having sometimes buggy software laid on top of a legacy phone exchange system. (I use RCI and II and they do give me value, but I see potential for so much more.)


----------



## bogey21 (Nov 5, 2021)

Anyone else remember the days before the original RCI was sold.  Prices were reasonable and they were a joy to deal with...

George


----------



## moonstone (Nov 5, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> Anyone else remember the days before the original RCI was sold.  Prices were reasonable and they were a joy to deal with...
> 
> George



DH & I were just talking about that this week at our owners meeting (a true owners mtg., not a sales pitch) at our timeshare where we are this week, that we purchased in 1982. When we joined RCI back then it was like a 'club' for timeshare owners to exchange their weeks with other owners to see other parts of the country and different resorts. Rates were very reasonable and anytime I needed to call RCI for any reason (no internet back then) the call was answered promptly and the reps were very helpful. Sometimes I was on the phone 30 mins or more deciding on a resort and getting it booked.  Our first Extra Vacation was probably in the late '80's and cost us $99.US for the week.  We got a 3 bedroom plus loft unit at The Powhatan that slept 12.  My parents were very impressed! The few times we booked a unit in their, or my in-laws names, I am pretty sure there was no charge (or need?) for a Guest Certificate.

Now RCI seems to be all about the money. High membership fees, high exchange fees (even when we do all the research and book the week ourselves on the internet and don't involve any RCI staff at all), high prices for a Guest Certificate (again even though we fill it out and print it online), and extra fees for just about anything RCI can think of to charge for.  So sad and disappointing! 


~Diane


----------



## Eric B (Nov 5, 2021)

Sure makes the direct exchange on TUG2 an appealing option....


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 5, 2021)

Looks like a bunch of new fees? Or are they just now disclosing them in their fee chart?

Things like New Member Renewal Fees. $10 less than regular Annual RCI Weeks Subscription Fee.

And what are RCI Weeks Upgrade Renewal Rates? Those can't be to extend to three years when you only had a one year membership?


----------



## escanoe (Nov 8, 2021)

moonstone said:


> We got a 3 bedroom plus loft unit at The Powhatan that slept 12.  My parents were very impressed! The few times we booked a unit in their, or my in-laws names, I am pretty sure there was no charge (or need?) for a Guest Certificate.
> 
> Now RCI seems to be all about the money. High membership fees, high exchange fees (even when we do all the research and book the week ourselves on the internet and don't involve any RCI staff at all), high prices for a Guest Certificate (again even though we fill it out and print it online), and extra fees for just about anything RCI can think of to charge for.  So sad and disappointing!



This exact thing happened to me a month ago. My wife's parents were coming the week of Columbus/Indigenous Peoples weekend and we wanted a timeshare in Williamsburg. After looking and looking for something, I finally caught one of the 3BR loft units at the Historic Powhatan last minute. It was nice and my in-laws were quite impressed.  

Since the exchange was only 7,500 RCI Points, the exchange fee and resort fee did not turn me off that much. I don't think exchange fee inflation is all that bad. It is all the other fees and resort fees that bother me more. DRI is now charging a $146.65 resort fee ($20.95/day) to trade into the Powhatan. Pretty steep, especially considering the indoor pool was closed.

This is a bit of an extreme example because the points required for the exchange were so low. However, the fees associated with the exchange (exchange fee +resort fee) were over 7.5x as much as my maintenance fee investments in the points used for the exchange.


----------



## heitmullerj02 (Nov 13, 2021)

Now you know why I am considering surrendering my Sheraton, which I trade thru RCI. Always Fees,fees, fees. So annoying , especially since we now pay resort fees too.


----------



## Fredflintstone (Nov 13, 2021)

heitmullerj02 said:


> Now you know why I am considering surrendering my Sheraton, which I trade thru RCI. Always Fees,fees, fees. So annoying , especially since we now pay resort fees too.



I hear ya! The best feeling I had when I dumped my timeshares was the day I let RCI elapse. Now, I rent and can control costs. The fee that was the final straw was when they increased their rescue points fees. If you don’t pay a ridiculous fee to extend your points life, they are gone. They claim costs going up. Costs going up? To store my point value on a database? .

Funny thing though. Five years later they still send me their magazine and a bill when I own no timeshare.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Nov 13, 2021)

When our RCI membership expires in 2026, we will not renew. It’s been a good run, so no regrets.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Sure makes the direct exchange on TUG2 an appealing option....


two more posted today!   the more that get posted, the more free trades tuggers can make!


----------



## escanoe (Nov 13, 2021)

For Exchange By Owner
					

For Exchange



					tug2.com
				




I just scrolled through these for the first time. I am paying exchange fee premiums at this point in my life to navigate busy work and school schedules.

In retirement I could see these TUG free (or price of a guest certificate) exchanges presenting a lot of opportunity.

Maybe something will match for me before I retire in 20 years or so.


TUGBrian said:


> two more posted today!   the more that get posted, the more free trades tuggers can make!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 13, 2021)

it also does not require an ad credit to post an exchange, they are totally free.

only way to find a match is to post an interval up you want to trade for something else, no obligation/cost/etc


----------



## escanoe (Nov 16, 2021)

Annoying New RCI Fee (to fix computer bugs?):

A week I have wanted to book just had the TPU level drop. I click to book it and start the checkout process.

As soon as I click either yes or no bubbles in the checkout form for them to be allowed to call or text me for marketing purposes, the insurance fee is automatically added to the transaction and there is not a way to get it off. So I will call them now.

Update: If you click through (at the higher price) to the next screen, you can take it off.


----------



## LisaH (Nov 16, 2021)

Glad I have got rid of my weeks that only exchange with RCI and let my RCI membership lapse.


----------



## silentg (Nov 16, 2021)

LisaH said:


> Glad I have got rid of my weeks that only exchange with RCI and let my RCI membership lapse.


That’s my plan too. I have all my exchanges booked for next year. Going to just use my own timeshares I picked them because I like staying at them.


----------



## Rob562 (Dec 2, 2021)

Anyone know how the Exchange Fee increase will work with an active OGS? With our non-Platinum account we pre-pay the Exchange Fee to start the OGS. Will I have to toss in the additional $10 on Saturday when the fee goes up? Or not until later when I get a match?

-Rob


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 2, 2021)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Exchange fees plus resort fees, which many resorts now charge, can add about $500 per week to your vacation. If your MF is $1000  - $1500 that's 33 - 50% increase to the cost of a vacation. This creates incentives to trade in the mini-systems e.g. HGVC, Disney so you may not see as much inventory traded into RCI in the future because not worthwhile.


I was reimbursed through my Hilton Aspire Amex card for the RCI exchange resort fees at Kohala Suites.  I was ecstatic.  Rick reminded me that I pay that with my credit card fees, but I told him that was the first time I could use it.  I will be taking a Hilton week every year through RCI now.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 2, 2021)

Rob562 said:


> Anyone know how the Exchange Fee increase will work with an active OGS? With our non-Platinum account we pre-pay the Exchange Fee to start the OGS. Will I have to toss in the additional $10 on Saturday when the fee goes up? Or not until later when I get a match?
> 
> -Rob


You will be paying the difference, when that match comes through, unfortunately.  RCI will get their money, by hook or by crook.


----------



## emeryjre (Dec 2, 2021)

I have avoided owning in any timeshare system that only trades RCI.  I read about the increase in fees and costs associated with RCI trades and memberships and have chosen to not get involved.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 2, 2021)

Rob562 said:


> Anyone know how the Exchange Fee increase will work with an active OGS? With our non-Platinum account we pre-pay the Exchange Fee to start the OGS. Will I have to toss in the additional $10 on Saturday when the fee goes up? Or not until later when I get a match?
> 
> -Rob


In the past they have grandfathered that match with the lower price.  You would also get the lower price if you used that deposit to make a manual exchange.  No guarantee it will work that way this time but the last two times that is how it worked for me.

If you actually cancel the OGS and then request the money stay with rci as a credit then you would pay the difference.  Also if you make an exchange and then cancel during the grace period you will lose being able to confirm with the lower exchange fee.

If you have an ongoing search and didn't prepay, you will likely have to pay the full new fee.  At least that is what I expect with my platinum ongoing searches.


----------

